# Grim Reaper Decanter



## Longhunter (Mar 2, 2012)

For the last couple of weeks I have been looking for a Schafer & Vater decanter. 
 I finally found one but it is missing the tray and 3 of the skull cups.
 I suppose since it is missing some parts the price was right.

 I saw there WAS one listed on ebay with a buy-it-now of $399.

 Are they REALLY worth that much?


----------



## epackage (Mar 2, 2012)

Since this one with all 6 cups and th tray didn't sell at $355 with Free Shipping I have to say no about the one you showed...Jim

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item2319d32062&item=150757122146&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=s9U20jOTA2anSODMyQdxEVApRRs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## epackage (Mar 2, 2012)

A nice two cup with the correct tray that brought $295...

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item43ab955745&item=290641499973&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=s9U20jOTA2anSODMyQdxEVApRRs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 2, 2012)

These come in 2 sizes, obviously, the smaller one will have just the 2 cups and the larger 6. They are quite popular.  I cant say how much we paid for ours, but it's just the larger decanter sans plate and cups.  Still looking to complete the set some day, but it wont be anytime soon, I'm sure.  But they can sell between $200 - $300 for a complete set, just depends on who's bidding that week.


----------



## epackage (Mar 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> These come in 2 sizes, obviously, the smaller one will have just the 2 cups and the larger 6. They are quite popular.  I cant say how much we paid for ours, but it's just the larger decanter sans plate and cups.  Still looking to complete the set some day, but it wont be anytime soon, I'm sure.  But they can sell between $200 - $300 for a complete set, just depends on who's bidding that week.


 The full set(6) with tray I showed aold for $355 so as usual you're right on...[]


----------

